# 기 vs 것



## 82riceballs

I'm reviewing my notebook, which make me wonder whether or not 기를 can be replaced with 것을 in the following instances:

1. My friend asked me if I wanted her to come with me:
친구가 나한테 같이 가주길 원하냐고 물어봤어. 
친구가 나한테 같이 가주는 걸 원하냐고 물어봤어.

2. My parents wanted me to become a doctor:
우리 부모님께서 내가 의사가 되는 걸 원했어. 
우리 부모님께서 내가 의사가 되길 원했어.

3. Women do not like to reveal their age.
여자들은 자기 나이를 밝히는 걸 싫어해요. 
여자들은 자기 나이를 밝히길 싫어해요. 

[Btw, in Korean classes, we are taught that 하는 것 is used for in more specific situations and 하기 is used in more general situations. My guess is that examples 1 and 2 above are fine, but example 3 sounds weird with 밝히길.]


----------



## Kross

82riceballs said:


> I'm reviewing my notebook, which make me wonder whether or not 기를 can be replaced with 것을 in the following instances:


 Yes, it can be



82riceballs said:


> 3. Women do not like to reveal their age.
> 여자들은 자기 나이를 밝히는 걸 싫어해요.
> 여자들은 자기 나이를 밝히길 싫어해요.
> example 3 sounds weird with 밝히길.]


 It(밝히길) sounds fine to me.


----------



## 82riceballs

I see, Kross, thanks again for your help.

Would the following sentence also sound find both ways?
나 그 사람 내 말을 닫지 않는 걸 싫어해.
나 그 사람 내 말을 듣지 않길 싫어해.

My hypothesis is that only the first sentence sounds fine, but I could be totally wrong


----------



## Kross

82riceballs said:


> Would the following sentence also sound find both ways?
> 나 그 사람 내 말을 *듣*지 않는 걸 싫어해.
> 나 그 사람 내 말을 듣지 않길 싫어해.


 If you meant to say, "I hate that person not to listen to me", the first example sounds okay, but the second doesn't make sense at all. 않길 doesn't fit right with 싫어요.


----------



## Rance

We never use 않길/않기를 paired with any other verbs but 바라다, 빌다, 원하다, 기대하다 or any other verbs meaning similar along the line of wishing.
If someone says "그 사람이 내 말을 듣지 않길...." you don't need to hear the verb explicitly and you can simply fill in the missing verb with 바란다 to understand the sentence.


----------



## 82riceballs

Ahh I see, thanks for the tip! I guess it's possible to say 하기 싫다 but not 하지 않기 싫다.


----------

